# LogMeIn : point d'exclamation clavier sous Windows



## chatondesbois (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème j'utilise logmein (logiciel pour contrôler les ordinateurs à distance). Lorsque je prends la main sur un pc avec mon macbook air il m'est impossible de faire un point d'exclamation hélas tous les mots de passe des pc sont avec ça .

Si vous avez une solution j'en serais ravis car là j'en peux plus.

merci d'avance

@+

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Eh bien, on va aller causer de tout ça dans "Windows sur Mac", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes   de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## edd72 (14 Octobre 2013)

Sur un clavier Windows, le ! est juste à c^té de la touche MAJ DROITE donc sur un clavier Mac tu appuies sur =


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Octobre 2013)

Les autres caractères de ponctuation posent aussi des soucis ? 

Peut-être que quand tu contrôles le PC, le clavier reste PC.

Sinon, tu peux essayer Team Viewer, je ne me souviens pas de problèmes comme ça avec lui.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,
pour se dépanner rapidement est-ce que en copier/coller un fonctionne ? 
c'est pas un problème de clavier qwerty ?


----------



## chatondesbois (15 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses,

Hélas le copier collé ne fonctionne pas non plus,
Pour les autres caractères j'avoue ne pas avoir essayé,
Et pour la touche = idem ça ne fonctionne pas ça me donne / ou :

merci encore de votre aide


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Octobre 2013)

Ça ressemble à du Qwerty.







Le raccourci clavier pour basculer les langues dans Windows est : Alt+Shift.


----------



## edd72 (15 Octobre 2013)

chatondesbois a dit:


> Et pour la touche = idem ça ne fonctionne pas ça me donne / ou :



???

Et la touche d'à coté  /) ?


----------



## chatondesbois (17 Octobre 2013)

Effectivement le clavier est qwerty !, par contre même avec la touche (1) impossible encore de faire un point d'exclamation.

Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2013)

chatondesbois a dit:


> Effectivement le clavier est qwerty !, par contre même avec la touche (1) impossible encore de faire un point d'exclamation.
> 
> Merci encore pour votre aide.



Avec Shift+1, ça ne marche pas ? Donc les autres caractères aussi ne correspondent pas ?


----------



## chatondesbois (18 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Avec Shift+1, ça ne marche pas ? Donc les autres caractères aussi ne correspondent pas ?



Rien ne correspond  pour tout ce qui est caractère accentué ...
Je lâche l'affaire je crois que j'ai tout lu sur google mon ami et hélas pas de solution...
ça doit surement venir du logiciel Logmein dommage à 250 Euros annuel


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2013)

chatondesbois a dit:


> Rien ne correspond  pour tout ce qui est caractère accentué ...
> Je lâche l'affaire je crois que j'ai tout lu sur google mon ami et hélas pas de solution...
> ça doit surement venir du logiciel Logmein dommage à 250 Euros annuel



Oui mais, c'est bien depuis le Macbook Air que tu prends la main sur un PC ?



chatondesbois a dit:


> ...Lorsque je prends la main sur un pc avec mon *macbook air* il m'est impossible de faire un point d'exclamation...



...Par défaut le *!* est bien avec la touche *8* de ton clavier Azerty. LogMeIn est en français et doit reconnaitre les caractères de la langue. Tu es sûr que ton clavier est bien en Azerty ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2013)

teamviewer fait la même chose gratuitement


----------



## MacinPod (18 Octobre 2013)

tu peut aussi passe la configuration de ton clavier en windows ou mac quand tu veut, ces en bas a droite a cote de l'heure tu clic sur la langue et tu choisis


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2013)

MacinPod a dit:


> tu peut aussi passe la configuration de ton clavier en windows ou mac quand tu veut, ces *en bas a droite a cote de l'heure* tu clic sur la langue et tu choisis



Ca c'est sous Windows, hors la prise de main se fait avec un Macbook Air.


----------



## chatondesbois (22 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Ca c'est sous Windows, hors la prise de main se fait avec un Macbook Air.



Oui c'est ça ! je prends la main depuis mon macBook


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2013)

chatondesbois a dit:


> Oui c'est ça ! je prends la main depuis mon macBook



Inversement, j'ai été confronté à l'installation de la MAJ de Windows 8.1 et là aussi c'est un peu galère pour trouver les bons caractères. Mais j'y suis arrivé. Donc, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu bloques avec ce simple caractère.


----------



## edd72 (22 Octobre 2013)

J'espère, chatondesbois, que depuis le temps tu as essayé chacune des touches de ton clavier dans le champ login (non caché donc) et trouvé laquelle te permet d'afficher un point d'exclamation.


----------

